# Hands down the most impresive Elk I have ever experienced!



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

I got a job shooting food at Montage Deer Valley. Normally I don't get that worked up over a food/product shoot but this time I got to not only eat everything I photographed, but watch the chef work his magic as well. I have about 300 pounds of elk meat in my freezer this year so I was happy to see Elk Loin was on my shot list that day. I went home and tried to duplicate this culinary masterpiece and though is wasn't exactly like Chef Armstrong's creation...it was **** close and good enough for me.

This is how you do it...








Start with a nice thick elk loin. Dry it with a paper towel...several times and get all the moisture you can off the meat. Get some garlic and a sprig of thyme sauteing in a dollop of butter for a few min and then sear the loin in the butter.









As you turn the meat spoon baste the loin.









From here on you can do what you like...Chef Armstrong cut the loin into medallions and then placed each piece on a bed of buckwheat risotto and finished it with some asparagus and some kind of peanut brittle.

The finished product in all it's glory.









Anyway...I'm always looking for new ways to enjoy my game and this was the best I have ever had. If you don't knock one down this year and you have an anniversary coming up you might want to head up to Montage Deer Valley Check out the restaurant APEX. I'm not sure if they have this elk loin on the menu...I'm pretty sure it was a chefs special of the day.

I know they always have this...gawd was it good...baby sheep leg...mmmmmm









This is the natcho plate









I think this was a Bison fillet









And check out the Smore Sunday....mmmmmm









They also have a World Class Sushi Bar and a Pub with a bowling ally if you don't want to go all out. I got a baby sitter and took my wife up the other night...they park your car for free and the view is amazing...tour the hotel while you're there.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Hands down the most impresive Elk I have ever experience*

Thanks a lot little bro, I was kinda hungry when I sat down to read this and now I'm starving to death! :EAT: ****, that looks good!

Time to thaw out some elk loin...


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Hands down the most impresive Elk I have ever experience*

Now I have to clean up the drool on this keyboard. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Hands down the most impresive Elk I have ever experience*

Brucifer indeed....now I am tempted beyond my capacity to resist.....


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Hands down the most impresive Elk I have ever experience*

Well this thread ruined my bowl of top ramen with store bought bread. Yup, now I'm really hungry!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Hands down the most impresive Elk I have ever experience*

That does look good! Another good place for wild game is Tiburon in Sandy. Like I have never had before. It is kind of an anniversary type place at $30-$40/plate. Nice work TexII.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Hands down the most impresive Elk I have ever experience*

Awesome photography I might add!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Hands down the most impresive Elk I have ever experience*

I have not posted on here in a while although I read pretty much everything. This here is good stuff


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Hands down the most impresive Elk I have ever experience*

Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Hands down the most impresive Elk I have ever experience*



longbow said:


> Awesome photography I might add!


That's my Bro! He's a hell of a shot, with camera and weapon. TexII... 8)

I'll throw in another shameless plug here as well. If any of you want some family/self portraits done, he's the man. He has a very unique way of capturing the human spirit. You can check his stuff out at www.bgardnerimages.com


----------



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Hands down the most impresive Elk I have ever experience*



Huge29 said:


> That does look good! Another good place for wild game is Tiburon in Sandy. Like I have never had before. It is kind of an anniversary type place at $30-$40/plate. Nice work TexII.


I've been there twice...ordered the Lamb both times...sooooooooooo good.


----------



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Hands down the most impresive Elk I have ever experience*



TEX-O-BOB said:


> longbow said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome photography I might add!
> ...


Thanks for the plug bro.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: Hands down the most impresive Elk I have ever experience*

Yes, some awesome photography to go with some awesome looking vittles!

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Hands down the most impresive Elk I have ever experience*



brucifr said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > longbow said:
> ...


No sweat Bra, you need to put your web sight in your signature line like I do...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Hands down the most impresive Elk I have ever experience*

Was this prepared with "wild, hunter killed and processed elk" or game farm hay/grain fed elk? Either way, can't take away from the visually impressive plate.


----------



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Hands down the most impresive Elk I have ever experience*



BPturkeys said:


> Was this prepared with "wild, hunter killed and processed elk" or game farm hay/grain fed elk? Either way, can't take away from the visually impressive plate.


No it was farm raised...perhaps that's why when I tried to duplicate it at home it wasn't quite the same...my elk loin came from a stinky, rutting, 6 point bull.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Hands down the most impresive Elk I have ever experience*



brucifr said:


> BPturkeys said:
> 
> 
> > Was this prepared with "wild, hunter killed and processed elk" or game farm hay/grain fed elk? Either way, can't take away from the visually impressive plate.
> ...


brucifr - 
This is awesome, it's actually a recipe that I use with my elk, exactly, except missing a little SpadeL Rub in the beginning. Here is how it's done:

If you're not familiar with Spade L Seasoning, you can only find it at Smith's or other associated foods. Almost always, you'll find it back by the fresh meat in the store. The butcher will know where it's at. All you do differently is instead of dry the meat completely, leave a little moisture on the meat and rub the Spade L on. Leave it for several hours and then follow your recipe the same exact way. I like my meat to sit for 24 hours with the rub on it before I cook it.

The Spade L will cure the wild rutty taste of the elk. It's delicious!


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Hands down the most impresive Elk I have ever experience*



> I like my meat to sit for 24 hours with the rub on it before I cook it.


Uhhhh.....there's a sexual joke in there somewhere! :O||:


----------



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Hands down the most impresive Elk I have ever experience*



Duckholla said:


> > I like my meat to sit for 24 hours with the rub on it before I cook it.
> 
> 
> Uhhhh.....there's a sexual joke in there somewhere! :O||:


Never tried that one. I'll go rub my meat with some of that...,(That's what she said).


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Hands down the most impresive Elk I have ever experience*

Awesome pics Bruce! Yummmmmmmm


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Hands down the most impresive Elk I have ever experience*



brucifr said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > That does look good! Another good place for wild game is Tiburon in Sandy. Like I have never had before. It is kind of an anniversary type place at $30-$40/plate. Nice work TexII.
> ...


I will throw in a third for the Tiburon..... Have had the Lamb once and Elk two times there. Cant go wrong with either choice 

Though I bet the Montage has it beat !...... I am sure the price does also


----------



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Hands down the most impresive Elk I have ever experience*



guner said:


> brucifr said:
> 
> 
> > Huge29 said:
> ...


Not sure about the $...I'd bet it's a little more but not a lot. They want locals to fill in the gaps seasonally so give it a try in the spring or fall. Park City local ski bums call it the mud season...Montage employees have to call it the "Value Season".


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Hands down the most impresive Elk I have ever experience*

Just saw this....I will tell you that is one Awesome place! We stayed there for 4 days in September. AMAZING!!!!! The place has unreal service...the rooms are spectacular! They gave all my kids big stuffed animals at Valet when we picked up the car when leaving. TOTALLY amazing! The bowling alley in the basement is a blast, the food was great. We rented Mtn. Bikes in the basement and went on some AMAZING downhill rides all around the hotel! If anyone is looking for an amazing place to take your wife for a quick getaway.....then this is the place. We have stayed at the Montage in CA on the beach as well.......Service beyond your dreams!


----------



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Hands down the most impresive Elk I have ever experience*

Montage also has a guide service that can take you to the middle Provo for fly fishing day trips with or without a guide, dog sledding, and of course skiing. It's kind of taken over in the Park City/Deer Valley hotel biz.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

+1 on the Spade L. 
Have used it for years. Great as a rub on any kind of meat. 
Outstanding on fresh salmon or halibut 
Have even used it to make very good jerkey. Just using just the Spade L. 

That elk does look heavenly.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

2full said:


> +1 on the Spade L.
> Have used it for years. Great as a rub on any kind of meat.
> Outstanding on fresh salmon or halibut
> Have even used it to make very good jerkey. Just using just the Spade L.
> ...


Another +1 for Spade L, I have also been using it for years. I prefer the Spade L "fish" most of all, even on beef. For me it tastes the same as the "beef" but does not include MSG in the ingredients like the beef rub does.


----------



## A12GaugeGirl (Jan 10, 2015)

I always feel weird thinking pictures of food are beautiful, but those pictures cannot be described any other way! They are stunning. And are making me super hungry...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

A12GaugeGirl said:


> I always feel weird thinking pictures of food are beautiful, but those pictures cannot be described any other way! They are stunning. And are making me super hungry...


I know, right?


----------

